
What programming languages should you learn? - zellwk
https://zellwk.com/blog/languages-to-learn
======
simonblack
That article looks to me like the title should be

"What Programming Languages Should you Learn to Construct Websites?"

HTML isn't much use if you want to write an operating system.

------
soul4krsna
None. Learn how to think using computational principles and how to speak to
people effectively. Solve problems with tools that suit your criteria.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
I would argue that your first sentence contradicts the rest of your post. Yes,
solve problems with tools that suit your criteria. But you might do that
better if you actually _know_ some tools.

~~~
soul4krsna
U dont need to know a tool at all, all u need to know is how to use Google and
express ideas clearly and diversely. The rest is mechanical. Solve the problem
first then worry about what tool is better. The whole idea of efficiency has
destroyed heuristical discovery. Current state of life on this planet:
patheticly lame.

